# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Βοήθεια...

## deneimaikala

Καλησπέρα..πώς να ξανά φτιάξεις τον εαυτό σου όταν ένας άνθρωπος σε έχει καταστρέψει ολοκληρωτικά σαν άνθρωπο; Που δεν φεύγει από την ζωή σου γιατί είναι τοξικός ως το κόκαλο; Που σε έχει κάνει να ξυπνάς κάθε μέρα μέσα στα νεύρα να τσακωνεστε όλη μέρα πολύ άσχημα , να γίνεται χαμός να μην αντέχεις άλλο η ψυχή σου να έχει κουραστεί απίστευτα..ότι και αν κάνεις όπως κάτι πολύ φυσιολογικό να βγεις μια βόλτα με τις φίλες σου σε κάνει να νιώθεις τύψεις επειδή έχεις ένα παιδί μαζί του και να λέει ότι το παρατάς στη μάνα σου για να βγαίνεις ενώ βγαίνω 1 φορά κάθε μήνα για να ανασανω λίγο γιατί δεν αντέχω ποια..έκανα τη πρώτη κίνηση και ξενοικιασα το σπίτι και ήρθα στη μάνα μου..πώς θα βρω δύναμη να ξανά γίνω καλά; Μέσα από τοσο φόβο με αποτέλεσμα από τις απειλές του να τρέμω κάθε λεπτό για τη ζωή μου; Παρόλα αυτά να μην μιλάω σε κανέναν γιατί ξέρω ότι θα γίνει χαμός και θα μπλεχτούν άσχημα τα πράγματα και δεν αντέχω άλλες περιπέτειες... Επίσης δεν έχω οικονομική δυνατότητα για ψυχολόγο...δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα μου έχει μαυρίσει τη ζωή μιλάω μέσα από τη ψυχή μου..

----------

